# XDM .40 accesories



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I picked up my first gun recently. I like thing a lot. I am planning on ordering two more clips for the range so I can keep two loaded at the house with hollow points for protection. I am interested in a light/laser for this thing but I am having trouble finding one can somebody help?


----------



## DocB (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the same gun. I'll watch this thread to see what you find out.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 22, 2009)

My XD .40 sc came with an xml light. Seems to fit the purpose quite well and is very compact. I like it. Then again, i've never owned or tried anything else.


----------

